# Diseñando un preamplificador



## ppaappoo (Nov 2, 2008)

Hola, retomando con el tema del DIY he decidido diseñar un previo basándome en la versión a FET del JCM800.

Este seria el circuito en su primera versión, es bien basico asi que a los que saben del tema les pido que correcciones habría para hacer.

Tal cual esta lo probe y funciona, da un muy buen volumen.

Les dejo el archivo en expresspcb para modificar.

Pido también una vez corregido el circuito si alguien puede ayudarme con una pcb en la que pueda montar los potenciómetros.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 2, 2008)

ppaappoo dijo:
			
		

> Este seria el circuito ... que correcciones habría para hacer.
> Tal cual esta lo probe y funciona, da un muy buen volumen.



¿Y si funciona bien, qué le querés corregir?
Lo único que deberías cambiar casi obligado son los 3 potes de 10k que tenés entre los FETs y 9V. 
¿Por qué valor? Simple: Medí el que tienen los potes en la configuración que te gusta y poné una R igual (o bastante cercana, no te rompas la cabeza).
Podés probar de agrandar el valor de los condensadores de 100 nanos que hay entre cada transistor (va a tener un sonido más grave) o agregarle una distorsión (si es para guitarra). 
Si querés eso, mirá el circuito de algún "Big Muff", hay muchos por la web.
Con los potes del control de tonos, podés poner lineales o logarítmicos, casi que va en el gusto de cada uno. Hay gente que me ha hecho cambiarle todos por potes lineales y otros sólo quieren logs... o una mezcla. El del Volumen sí tiene que ser log.
Más que ese poco, no creo que se le pueda cambiar al circuito y que siga siendo el mismo.
Saludos
Cacho


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 3, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> ppaappoo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, si es para guitarra voy a ver que onda el big muff.
Ahora lo que me faltaría es hacer la PCB, para eso si que necesito ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 3, 2008)

De nada.
Como consejo, no te fijes en el PCB hasta tener terminado todo el proyecto. Es lo último.
La diferencia entre tenerlo en un PCB a medida y en un protoboard es, básicamente, el ruido.
Probá todo el circuito, terminalo, tocale todo lo que le quieras tocar y después empezá a pensar en el PCB. Si querés una mano, avisame.
Saludos


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 3, 2008)

si, lo probe asi y metia como un ruido, un SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...... aca monte una pcb


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2008)

Lindo PCB.
Para sacar el ruido ese (por cómo lo describís) tendrías que cortar las frecuencias más altas (ya están fuera del rango que maneja la guitarra, y casi fuera del rango del oído).
Es algo tan simple como conectar un condensador de entre 100 y 220 pf (probá con varios a ver cuál te da mejor resultado) entre el nodo que forman la R de 68k y el primer FET, y tierra. En tu PCB, lo conectás entre las resistencias de 68k y de 1M (por la punta que no está ya unida, claro).
Otra cosa: no está el pote del vol montado en este PCB. No sé si te lo olvidaste o lo querías hacer así.
Saludos


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 4, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Lindo PCB.
> Para sacar el ruido ese (por cómo lo describís) tendrías que cortar las frecuencias más altas (ya están fuera del rango que maneja la guitarra, y casi fuera del rango del oído).
> Es algo tan simple como conectar un condensador de entre 100 y 220 pf (probá con varios a ver cuál te da mejor resultado) entre el nodo que forman la R de 68k y el primer FET, y tierra. En tu PCB, lo conectás entre las resistencias de 68k y de 1M (por la punta que no está ya unida, claro).
> Otra cosa: no está el pote del vol montado en este PCB. No sé si te lo olvidaste o lo querías hacer así.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias, voy a provar con ese cap. 
le pongo uno en la entrada y otro en la salida para tener un mejor filtrado.
respecto al volumen de salida solo deje un pad para lo que seriala entrada al pote y otro para el pin que va a masa. desde el pin central sale un cable directo a la etapa de potencia


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2008)

Dale para adelante nomás.
Lo de poner dos condensadores (uno en la entrada y otro en la salida) no es necesario ni útil.
El de la salida sólo filtraría el ruido de alta frecuencia que genere o capte el pre, que se supone que va a ser despreciable. Por otro lado, el condensador solo no hace el trabajo: Necesita una resistencia.
Por ejemplo, en la entrada con 68k, tenés el corte en 16KHz con 150pf.
Un saludo y contá después cómo te fue con el pre.


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 4, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Dale para adelante nomás.
> Lo de poner dos condensadores (uno en la entrada y otro en la salida) no es necesario ni útil.
> El de la salida sólo filtraría el ruido de alta frecuencia que genere o capte el pre, que se supone que va a ser despreciable. Por otro lado, el condensador solo no hace el trabajo: Necesita una resistencia.
> Por ejemplo, en la entrada con 68k, tenés el corte en 16KHz con 150pf.
> Un saludo y contá después cómo te fue con el pre.




Mmmm. no entendí eso de la resistencia. Le voy a poner un cap de 100p a masa en la entrada como iria la resistencia? de que valor?

Lo que quería saber es el tema de la resistencia que va a masa en cada FET, cual seria el valor ideal para los BF245?.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 4, 2008)

La resistencia depende de varios factores. Hay que mirar las curvas del transistor y calcular. Si como está ya funciona, que así sea.
Por lo del filtro, te pongo una imagen de cómo son los filtros RC pasabajos y abajo está el dibujo de la entrada de tu pre. Así se conecta.
Un saludo


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 5, 2008)

bueno gracias por el dato, las R de 1M y 68k ya estanban en el circuito solo faltaria el cap que filtre los agudos.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2008)

Claro. Por eso te decía que le pusieras un condensador.
El cálculo que te pasé fue tomando en cuenta tus 68k. Para cortar en 16kHz necesitás 150pf. 
Con uno más chico, la frecuencia va a ser más alta. Si es más grande, más baja. 
De ahí salen los valores de entre 100 y 220pf. Probá a ver qué te dice la oreja.
Saludos


----------



## ppaappoo (Nov 6, 2008)

San_Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Claro. Por eso te decía que le pusieras un condensador.
> El cálculo que te pasé fue tomando en cuenta tus 68k. Para cortar en 16kHz necesitás 150pf.
> Con uno más chico, la frecuencia va a ser más alta. Si es más grande, más baja.
> De ahí salen los valores de entre 100 y 220pf. Probá a ver qué te dice la oreja.
> Saludos



Como es que haces ese calculo?, ahora no voy a usar una R de 68k sino una de 33k


----------



## Machimbre (Nov 6, 2008)

Me meto ya que está lindo el pre... La fórmula debe ser 1 / 2pi x R x C
No olvides las unidades, si usas pico es x10 a la -9 o sea 150pF x 10-9 = 0,00000015 (corres la coma 9 lugares)


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

Tal como te dijo machimbre: 1/(2pi*R*C). Cualquier duda, buscá en internet "filtro RC" y vas a tener montones de información.
Saludos


----------

